# Heartworm, Tick, & Flea control



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is time time of the month again for my kennel to get treated. I just did all the dogs and thought since we have so many new members I would share what our kennel does to control these parasites at an affordable cost.

Heartworms are easily controlled my ivermectine that you can get at any feed store but I would recommend going to this site. It is premixed down to a .05% solution (feed stores have it at the 1% strength) and comes with a dosing guide. It is given orally and does taste bitter but after I give it I give the dogs a cookie and then they do not mind.

You can order for $25 a 65ml bottle of ivermectin (same drug in heartguard just cheaper) from this website and he ships fast and you will have it in a few days.
J R ENTERPRISES

Dosage for .05% solution is
It is given orally, once a month, 12 times a year at the following dosage: 
5 - 19 pounds = 1/4 ml. 
20 - 39 pounds = 1/2 ml. 
40 - 59 pounds = 1 ml. 
60 - 79 pounds = 1 1/2 ml. 
80 - 119 pounds = 2 ml. 
120- 159 pounds = 3 ml.

Next you have flea and tick control, we have a heavy tick infestation here in NM and I have tried every brand and almost every product out there. I found this works the best and what do you know it is pretty cheap!! I use the Bio Spot Spray once a month and it keep the fleas, ticks, and flies off the dogs. I also had a dog come for boarding with a flea infestation and I sprayed him down with the Bio Spot and it got rid of the fleas in one application including eggs. You can also use it to spray down dog beds and dog houses outside. They have an outside spray to treat the yard with that works good too.
Unlike many over the counter produces Bio Spot is pretty safe, when I was a tech I saw many dogs die and have reactions to other products like "hart" brand or "adams" brand. I am putting a link from Petsmart on here since most ppl have that in their area but I also have seen it at just about every feed store too.

Bio Spot Flea & Tick Spray for Dogs and Puppies - Flea & Tick - Dog - PetSmart

Together both products cost about $40 but last my kennel 1 year with over 16 dogs, it will last most of you a lot longer and at that price you can treat all year round with the heartworm meds.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I just picked up First Shield from banfield vet suppose to be better then advantage


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I've been giving Termidor a round this year, and it hasn't failed me yet.

Just like frontline, I apply it to the base of the skull down a little past their shoulder blades.

it's .2cc per every five pounds of body weight.

EDIT: I have no idea how long this bottle of termidor will last me, but I'm ball parking a couple of years

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/termidor-sc-p-184.html


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i use frntline plus and comfortis, my lucy has flea allergys and the comfortis works great, then add the frontline for eggs and larva and ticks and it done wonders for me
i could prob skip the frontline but hey if it works don't mess with it lol


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

I found advantage multi at drfostersmith for 70bucks of 6 months supply for a 20-55lb, that's the cheapest i could find but I'm not sure why it's so much cheaper than others!?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good in4..............


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

performanceknls read this, I don't know if we should take precautions before using the flea product

Bio Spot - Flea & Tick Control for Dogs - Consumer Warning


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A reaction can happen with any of these products and what it described in that website is a toxic reaction to the product. It can happen with all products that go on the back as drops including the ones you get at the vet like frontline. Some dogs are more sensitive than others. The ones that are really bad and known for toxic reactions are the heart brand and the adams brand.

I recommend using the spray not the drops on the back of the neck as your risk of a toxic reaction is lower and it works just as good. Also I prefer the spray to the drops on the back because some dogs skin has severe reactions to the drops and they get really bad hot spots. The spray is pretty safe but with any chemical we use there is always a risk of a dog having a reactions. 

Again every product on the market for fleas and ticks has caused some sort of reactions with animals because they are chemicals and I think the sprays are safer than the drops for the reasons I listed above. As with any chemical you use you must watch for signs of a reaction and do not wait go the vet immediately. To avoid reactions the best you can read the labels and know how to use them. Many times people poison the dogs by not using the products they way they are intended so make sure to read all labels and if you do use the drops on the back make sure you are using the correct size for you dog. More is not better when it comes to harsh chemicals.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

im guessing that yall dont agree with advantex K9? i have never had a problem with it and it seems to work for me and red. as a matter of fact i just gave him his updated dosage. the only thing that i dont like about it is the smell, it leaves a strong modeling glue smell to it... im open to opinions though so shoot them at me. i need to be educated on this subject more.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

fortyfootelf said:


> im guessing that yall dont agree with advantex K9? i have never had a problem with it and it seems to work for me and red. as a matter of fact i just gave him his updated dosage. the only thing that i dont like about it is the smell, it leaves a strong modeling glue smell to it... im open to opinions though so shoot them at me. i need to be educated on this subject more.


I don't have a problem with advantex it's just more expensive and again I do not like the drops on the back as much. If it works for you and you only have one or a few dogs then great


----------



## Amanda24 (Apr 5, 2012)

Flea and Heartworm treatment comes in a convenient tube that eliminates current parasite infections, provides continuous protection (lasts up to a month), and reliably prevents re-infestation/re-infection. Since Advocate kills off flea larvae present in your pet's immediate surroundings, it drastically reduces the chances of re-infestation and lowers the cases of Flea Allergy Dermatitis.

advantage multi flea tick


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I use Trifexis. One pill, no messy spot ons. I really dislike those. Would be too costly if I had more than 6 dogs to treat though!


----------



## missj (Apr 5, 2012)

I just gave my dog Comfortis for the first time (pill form) and whereas she didn't throw it up, she whimpered a lot and didn't eat for a day and panted a lot, and it was obvious that pill didn't sit well with her.... it made me start googling @ reactions and THAT freaked me out. I am not game for giving my dog something that could cause her to seize or cause her heart to fail. 

Can you tell me more about the spray... (an example brand, for instance) so I can ask my vet next month. OR- if any one is familiar with homeopathic rememdies that don't involve toxic chemicals that would be better.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

Trifexis all the way. I live in swampy Florida so it's best I knock everything in the bud as cheaply as possible, and this is the best route for our pitties.


----------

